# Happy Holidays From The Shafer Family



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Season's Greetings to all Bimmerfest Members...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

WHAT! No Bimmer! gees! How about a surfboard?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *WHAT! No Bimmer! gees!
> *




LOL!

Doug, you shoulda seen my driveway on Thanksgiving.

Dad's 740iA Sport, Mom's 525iA, Brother's 528iA, Wifey's X5 3.0i,
and, of course, my beloved 328Ci...

:thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Right back atcha, Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


Just playin with ya, HAPPY HOLIDAYS JON!!!
Great pic! the family that plays together...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Same to you Jon. Sure looks weird without snow!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *WHAT! No Bimmer! gees! How about a surfboard?
> *


If we could zoom in... maybe those bikes were "Beemers"? :dunno: hehehe

Happy Holidays to Jon and to all the 'Festers...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey there doeboy!

Just an F.Y.I.:

Your 330Ci is a shipmate with 2 other 'Festers'
"special order" E46 Coupes aboard the vessel "Tristan"...

:thumbup: 

I can't wait to check out these 3 "special order" cars,
with things like Anthracite headliner, Toledo Blue Metallic
paint, Sterling Grey...etc.



:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey there doeboy!
> 
> Just an F.Y.I.:
> 
> ...


Yup! thanks Jon! I've been bugging the BMW NA folks as well since I know how busy you guys can get.... :angel:

can't wait.... especially since my current car is toast... 

well... all the more to look forward to hehe

Toledo Blue? interesting.... I was debating getting Le Mans Blue for a while, but decided nah.... I'll go with my first color choice and pick Orient...

I suppose they're all likely arriving on the same truck too... hopefully I'll get a chance to check'em out too when I pick up my baby...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Season's Greetings to all Bimmerfest Members...
> 
> *


Thanks....same to the Shafer family


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Happy Holidays to you too Jon. :thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Happy Holidays to you as well. 

Great Pic Jon! :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, Jon - hope you and your good-looking family enjoy the holidays a lot!

If I remember, correctly, you're a fishing enthusiast? Some of best fish I've ever eaten was some smoked barracuda - I was very surprised! 

By the way, if you're the ocean anytime soon, and you see a ship called the 'Bravery Ace' - my car is on there (hopefully!)


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

OMG Jon!, dont EVEN bring up the Anthracite headliner!!!


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Happy Holidays Jon!*

Jon,

My best holiday wishes to you and your family.

I still enjoy my low mileage (like you I recall) E-46. ("The Steel Blue Flash"). Thanks for enabling the "Ultimate Driving Experience," cloth seats and all.

I am looking forward to a second serious visit when the 3-series has a valvetronic, in-line, turbine-smooth, six!

jpherit

P.S. Glad to see that my famous collegue Herb, bought a 325 from you!

:thumbup:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

happy holidays to you too!

that's a lovely family you have there. :thumbup:

after changing my mind about 10000 times, i'm going to finally order the car tomorrow with franco. see i did end up buying from you.  big props to franco for being patient with me :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mgs333 said:


> *happy holidays to you too!
> 
> that's a lovely family you have there. :thumbup:
> 
> after changing my mind about 10000 times, i'm going to finally order the car tomorrow with franco. see i did end up buying from you.  big props to franco for being patient with me :bigpimp: *


Hey congrats on the car decision! :thumbup: another 'Fester joins the group! :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *happy holidays to you too!
> 
> that's a lovely family you have there. :thumbup:
> 
> after changing my mind about 10000 times, i'm going to finally order the car tomorrow with franco. see i did end up buying from you.  big props to franco for being patient with me :bigpimp: *


Waaaay cool Matthew!

Thanks for the compliment too...



Btw, the rate for the 330Ci is a bit better than it is for
the 325Ci. You can't go wrong either way, though....

I'll be looking forward to plugging in your specifications!


----------



## hmm (Dec 10, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Waaaay cool Matthew!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment too...
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

I'm interested in a 330Ci. Can you PM/email me so I can give you the options etc? Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

hmm said:


> *Hi Jon,
> 
> I'm interested in a 330Ci. Can you PM/email me so I can give you the options etc? Thanks *


hmmmmmmmm.........



We definitely have a 330Ci with your name on it!

Kindly visit our "No Hassle Quote Request Form", send us your spec's., and we'll get a competitive quote over to you A.S.A.P.

Welcome to The 'Fest, btw!!!


----------

